# Specialized Crux 2015 Custom Build



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just finished building her and very pleased with how she has turned out :thumbsup:

*Spec

Specialized Crux Frameset 56cm
6870 Ultegra Di2
R785 Hydraulic Di2 STi's
BR-R785 Calipers
XT SPD's
11-28 Ultegra Cassette
46-34 Ultegra Chainset
160mm Shimano Ice Rotors
Hope Evo 2 Hubs & QR's
Mavic XM 819 Rims
Challenge Griffo Pro 700 x 33 Tyres
S - Works Stem 100mm
S-Works Seatpost
Specialized Phenom BG Saddle
*





















​


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job!!!!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice build and a beautiful bike! Let's see it dirty!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it me, or do those 33s look generous in size for 33s??


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

are you running the challenge tubeless?


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice job!
I'd really like a Crux for my primary ride.


----------

